# todays finds



## Skelch (May 23, 2005)

if anyone knows anything on them please let me know


----------



## Skelch (May 23, 2005)

Sorry pics dont wana upload.......


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

here is one pic


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

2


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

3


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

4


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

5


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

6


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

7


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

8


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

9


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

10


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

11


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

12


----------



## ErnDog (May 23, 2005)

13


----------



## Pettydigger (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! It looks like your glass is dating to the 1920's for the most part. From what I see in the pics $5 or less each is a close value for those bottles. If you are in a decent sized dump, older glass may be a little deeper. Looks to me like you are on the right track[]        Pettydigger


----------



## GuntherHess (May 25, 2005)

That Thomas' Eclectric Oil is interesting, I didnt know that where still making it that late.


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 25, 2005)

the 2nd to last pic with the bottle of ???,that is embossed with "Lyon" on the bottom is a Pharmacy bottle,now these are very collectable,i have a few "american types",but that is from Canada or imported from France...
  The scotts emulssion is sort of a common id say if clean 10 to 15 USD ,BUT as for the Electric oil bottle!- now thats a piece,clean and no chips or cracks and depending on supply and demand of that bottle on the "Auction market" might fetch some good bucks!,also i seen another Thomas bottle but not electric oil that brought in over 100 USD!,so hope thats an insentive for ya to keep diggn!.....


----------



## Skelch (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!!  you got to love the way pl help out here!! I will keep digging wish me luck, oil bottle is from Toronto if you wanted to know that 


 Thanks I will post more finds soon.


----------



## Skelch (May 25, 2005)

Thanks! big help guy your great!!! I will keep diggin that spot the bottles you see are all from the top none of them were in more then 2 inch....

 wish me luck.


----------



## madman (May 26, 2005)

oh i have a good feeling about this dump   good luck   !!!!!!    madman


----------



## madman (May 26, 2005)

hey i like those scotts emulsion bottles!  very nice, sounds like a jackpot waiting to happen  mike


----------



## Skelch (May 26, 2005)

Thanks madman  I picked up one scotts emulson down the river about 100 yards from the other..  but I like the look of them too and hope to see alot more 

 Skelch


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 27, 2005)

Hey Skelch, where are you from?
 I'm looking for a digging partner, I'm in Montreal....seems there aren't many bottle diggers out here!
 I'm assuming your in Canada because of the bottles you have, but I could be wrong I guess, eh?
 []


----------



## madman (May 30, 2005)

wow guys very nice!!! i guess i missed this post, those meds and canning jar are cool how about a closeup of the beer   happy hunting   mike


----------



## Skelch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys,

 I live in Peterborough Ont. lots of history here  eh.... its a little far.. would be cool to have a few guys digging the same dump, always cool to see what your buddy is screaming about... lol.

 Madman I will get you a closeup on that beer, um but what one is that lol... sort of new to this, is it the clear tall one?


----------



## Mainepontil (May 30, 2005)

Looks like you guys are having fun.  

 Good luck on your future finds.


----------

